# bosch aerotwin retrofit wipers



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

has anyone fitted these to their 2003 TT's?? Just seen them on this website and they look like a decent price.... http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/bladelist.php

Â£23.75 for the 550x530 (edited!)mm twin pack which i think fits 21x19" existing ones. Just want to check before I commit to buy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bobdabuilda said:


> has anyone fitted these to their 2003 TT's?? Just seen them on this website and they look like a decent price....http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/our_produc ... s.php?id=6
> 
> Â£23.75 for the 530x475mm twin pack which i think fits 21x19" existing ones. Just want to check before I commit to buy.


Your link only comes up with the home page. If I select Audi TT 2003 it only offers me:

*Valeo - VM312 Silencio X.TRM FLAT Wiper Blades for Audi TT TWIN PACK 21" & 21"*

If I select Audi TT 1999 it offers:

*Bosch Super Plus 22" Wiper Blade*

...which is the standard type.

Under the banner advertisement for Aerotwin retrofit it says: *We now offer the NEW range of â€˜Flat Bladeâ€™ upgrade, or retrofit, wiper blades from Bosch and Valeo Silencio. *

but only lists the following Audis:
*AUDI 
â€¢ AUDI: A3 (Jun 03 â€" Oct 04) â€¢ AUDI: A6 (Jan 95 â€" Jun 01) 
â€¢ AUDI: A4 (Jun 94 â€" Sep 01)*

How did you get to the Bosch Aerotwin selection? I'd like some for my 1999 TT if they'd fit :?


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

They are â‚¬80 on eBay shipped to your doorstep! (with arms etc)
Retrofit/Nachrustsatz is about â‚¬25 on eBay, I got some for the Alfa 166. Although they don't have wipers for the 166, I got the old A3 ones they fit great 

Retrofit: eBay number 200082915214 â‚¬29,99


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

ctgilles said:


> They are â‚¬80 on eBay shipped to your doorstep! (with arms etc)
> Retrofit/Nachrustsatz is about â‚¬25 on eBay, I got some for the Alfa 166. Although they don't have wipers for the 166, I got the old A3 ones they fit great
> 
> Retrofit: eBay number 200082915214 â‚¬29,99


see my post on the group buy threads regarding the ebay seller.

as for the aerotwin retrofits just ignore the car selection bit as i dont think its been updated for the aerotwins yet. Just click on the aerotwin section and look for the set there


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Repo:
Ah yes, my fault  I forgot that you guys are on the *WRONG* side.
Wiper arm designs are mirrored so no way of getting it right I'm afraid :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ctgilles said:


> Repo:
> Ah yes, my fault  I forgot that you guys are on the *WRONG* side.


Whose on the *WRONG* :wink:  side


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So has anyone fitted Bosch Aerotwin retrofit to a 1999 TT coupe RHD?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> So has anyone fitted Bosch Aerotwin retrofit to a 1999 TT coupe RHD?


I have fitted them to my 2001 roadster should be just the same for a 1999 coupe a stright swap


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks andy - so it should just be a case of measuring the length and matching it then?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

I think so John- seems a good price without the hassle of changing the arms!


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Whose on the *WRONG* :wink:  side


You lot are:

Left side: Total 1,939,854,524 inhabitants
Right (what's in a name? ) side: Total 3,824,562,670

So that's 34% vs 66%

/thread :lol:

Oh and:


> History and origin
> 
> About a quarter of the world drives on the left, and the countries that do are mostly old British colonies. This strange quirk perplexes the rest of the world; but there is a perfectly good reason.
> 
> ...


Saddle up boys :lol:

The Swedes switched on a Sunday morning at 5 AM ('63) so why are you so stubborn? Come over to the dark side :twisted:


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

ctgilles

I'm going to order the retrofits for my LHD (as God intended :wink: ) TT from eBay as per your reference. Are they just the blades with the adapters?? (My German's non existant!!)

Cheers

(Sorry can't PM at work - blocked!)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

You can order a setup with wiper arms + wipers for â‚¬68 + â‚¬12 shipping on eBay.de
This one is a nachrustset (200082915214) with hooks and blades if you do not want the complete thing  (full facelift setup) So this basically goes on the wiper arm and then clicks in the wiper. Very simple installation


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

ctgilles said:


> You can order a setup with wiper arms + wipers for â‚¬68 + â‚¬12 shipping on eBay.de
> This one is a nachrustset (200082915214) with hooks and blades if you do not want the complete thing  (full facelift setup) So this basically goes on the wiper arm and then clicks in the wiper. Very simple installation


Fantastic! Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Have asked the seller for the shipping price - will order as soon as he confirms


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bobdabuilda said:


> has anyone fitted these to their 2003 TT's?? Just seen them on this website and they look like a decent price.... http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/bladelist.php
> 
> Â£23.75 for the 530x475mm twin pack which i think fits 21x19" existing ones. Just want to check before I commit to buy.


I've just spoken to the guy at Wiperblades and he says that Bosch don't list the TT in the fitting guide. He actually looked at the guide on the box as well and it only says Audi A3. He said they may well fit but added that it wasn't just length; they were also designed to fit the curvature of the screen and it would depend on how much different it was. Might be worth trying though.

These are the ones bobdabuilda refers to:

*Bosch - AR533S - Aerotwin Retrofit FLAT WIPER BLADE UPGRADE TWIN PACK 530mm & 475mm @ Â£23.75 for the pair + Â£2.50 p+p 1st class*

I'm going to measure mine just to be sure but I can't see there being a difference due to the year, although there might be between coupe and roadster?

Has anyone tried these on a TT then?


----------



## PRG (Jul 30, 2006)

> > History and origin
> >
> > About a quarter of the world drives on the left, and the countries that do are mostly old British colonies. This strange quirk perplexes the rest of the world; but there is a perfectly good reason.
> >
> ...


Can't remember where I read it, but, apparently, Napolean was left handed and insisted on people walking on the right and thats how europe ended up driving on the wrong side of the road!

More useless trivia!

Paul


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

John-H said:


> bobdabuilda said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone fitted these to their 2003 TT's?? Just seen them on this website and they look like a decent price.... http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/bladelist.php
> ...


I may just go for them as they can't be that different.... Probably just Audi trying to screw more money out of us.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Audi A3 wipers fitted to the Alfa Romeo works without problems and much better wiping at high speeds.



John-H said:


> These are the ones bobdabuilda refers to:
> 
> *Bosch - AR533S - Aerotwin Retrofit FLAT WIPER BLADE UPGRADE TWIN PACK 530mm & 475mm @ Â£23.75 for the pair + Â£2.50 p+p 1st class*


You mean Bosch - AR550S Aerotwin Retrofit FLAT WIPER BLADE UPGRADE TWIN PACK 550mm & 530mm right?
These will fit 100%


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

are you sure??? Will they fit the tt roadster?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

ctgilles said:


> Audi A3 wipers fitted to the Alfa Romeo works without problems and much better wiping at high speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep CTGILLES thats the size thats on mine -the passenger side is longer by 20mm Â£29.45 all in and ordered!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bobdabuilda said:


> ctgilles said:
> 
> 
> > Audi A3 wipers fitted to the Alfa Romeo works without problems and much better wiping at high speeds.
> ...


I've just measured mine - Audi TT 225 Coupe 1999 - and the driver's side is 550mm and the passenger side is 530mm.

You changed your post bobdabuilder :wink: . Had me worried there :lol: . Thanks for clearing that up CTGILLES 

So it's...

*Bosch - AR550S

Aerotwin Retrofit FLAT WIPER BLADE UPGRADE TWIN PACK 550mm & 530mm

Â£26.95*

... for me then 

Doing a search on ebay for AR550S shows they are listed for the Rover 75 too at Â£27 delivered:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ROVER75-BOSCH-RET ... dZViewItem


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes those are the ones they look [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for that price. And the wiping is so much better at high speeds.

John, will you let us know if the passenger's side wiper is too big when off (like with the facelift models)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

so who's going to try it out?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Hi all
Yep John I changed the post (and wrote edit to show that!!) 
John my passenger side is 550 and the driver side is 530 so can you check yours again please? I have ordered them and will post on here when I have tried em out!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ctgilles said:


> Yes those are the ones they look [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for that price. And the wiping is so much better at high speeds.
> 
> John, will you let us know if the passenger's side wiper is too big when off (like with the facelift models)


Not sure what you mean here ... I just took a picture of my passenger side wiper from above and it looks like this:


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

john are you sure of those sizes?? They are the reverse of mine


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

John-H said:


> ... I just took a picture of my passenger side wiper from above and it looks like this:


John    

That is SUCH a MESSY dash-top - :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > ... I just took a picture of my passenger side wiper from above and it looks like this:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I knew somebody was going to comment on that :roll: . All those tin cans, MIG welders and power supplies don't half clatter from one side to another when you go round a bend :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bobdabuilda said:


> Hi all
> Yep John I changed the post (and wrote edit to show that!!)
> John my passenger side is 550 and the driver side is 530 so can you check yours again please? I have ordered them and will post on here when I have tried em out!


I just went out again to make sure and yes, ...

Driver's side = 550mm
Passenger side = 530mm

Mine is a 1999 TT 225 Coupe RHD

I just checked ETKA and it lists the passenger side wiper as being 530mm but it's not clear whether it's LHD or RHD. It lists separately a wiper blade rubber at 550mm.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

odd how mine is reverse! UK spec RHD 2003 import......anyone else with odd sizes?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can they be swapped round?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

I'd guess so, just odd how they are like that- I'd have thought they would have been like yours


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How do we know which way round is correct? :roll: Could it just be that someone put them on the wrong way round? Is it you or me?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

god knows! We need a poll of owners!!


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

probably mine though! I'd have thought the drivers side should be longest...


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I mean if you are fitting the Bosch ones


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The standard passenger side one comes off the screen at the end (doesn't lie flat due to the screen curve) - presumably the Bosch Aerotwin one of the same length will be the same?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Both mine are 530 mm :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I ordered some today  . Don't know why really - I don't use windscreen wipers with Rain Wizard on the glass :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow! - I only ordered them yesterday lunchtime and the postman delivered them this morning  . I'll put them on later.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

John-H said:


> Wow! - I only ordered them yesterday lunchtime and the postman delivered them this morning  . I'll put them on later.


good luck

keep us upto date on fitment


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Let me know how it goes John, they also posted mine yesterday but the crap postie in Cardiff never delivers anything other than 'light' mail on weekends.
PS whats 'rain wizard'??


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

bobdabuilda said:


> Let me know how it goes John, they also posted mine yesterday but the crap postie in Cardiff never delivers anything other than 'light' mail on weekends.
> PS whats 'rain wizard'??


like rain x a rain repellant product


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've just been out and fitted them. Not too difficult. The old ones are just swivelled through 90 degrees and pushed back down the hook arm.

Don't let the arm spring down onto the windscreen - people have ended up with a shattered screen!

With the new ones you need to squeeze the body, flip up the cover, insert the hook arm through the cover, insert the hook into the plastic recess, pull the wiper up the hook and snap the cover down. Be careful when pulling the wiper up into the hook that the cover doesn't get trapped the wrong side of the end of the hook. Keep the blade in the working position when doing this. I found cleaning and wiping the hooks with some silicone lubricant helped assembly.










These two pictures show the close precision of the assembly. 
Notice that the wiper blade doesn't pivot anywhere near as much as with the standard items.



















The parked position looks very neat 










The passenger side comes away from the glass when parked as before due to the screen curvature.










The finished look is much better than before. I'll have to see what the performance is like tomorrow in the rain 










As a reminder, the ones I've fitted above, to the standard arms are:

*Bosch AR22U & AR21U Twin Pack

Aerotwin Retrofit FLAT WIPER BLADE UPGRADE TWIN PACK 
550mm & 530mm (that's 550mm drivers side 530mm passenger side)

@ £21.80 + P+P from http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/audi-tt-ye ... er-blades/ (replaces AR550S)*

*See group buy offer for previous AR550S: The total cost then including P&P @ £26.75.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 422#897422*

P.S. Rain Wizard is about 10 times better than Rain-X. It lasts for six months per application and you get about six applications out of a bottle. The company was bought out by Rain-X and production was stopped - there's more money in a product like Rain-X that requires frequent application every few weeks. There is a limited "last time buy" supply of Rain Wizard on ebay for £2 per bottle : http://search.ebay.co.uk/search/search. ... ain+wizard


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

John if you are happy with the wipers can you post the link please. Quite fancy a set if they are better looking than OEM (I still have 2 bottles of wizard  )


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Look good John, and glad to see that you have cleared your dashboard shelf!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

so that rain wizard stuff is good then?? Is it better than the stuff autoexpress recommended Comma ProVision Fog Clear Gel?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bobdabuilda said:


> so that rain wizard stuff is good then?? Is it better than the stuff autoexpress recommended Comma ProVision Fog Clear Gel?


No idea, but it is better than Rain-X see this graph on the back of the box for a comparison with Rain-X:










Here's a thread about it: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good pics and info

if they are any good in the rain, please feedback on place and link where you got these, i need to get some new ones soon too


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

p1tse said:


> good pics and info
> 
> if they are any good in the rain, please feedback on place and link where you got these, i need to get some new ones soon too


errr pitse have you not read this thread from the start?? All you need to know is here if you look back! John and i have both bought from this company and they are excellent.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My passenger side blade slightly overhangs the curve on the screen but doesn't bother me. What I would like to know is what wiper arms and blades are these? They are fitted to my May 2000 225 Quattro Coupe.


























Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Joe,

They look like the factory fitted Aerotwin ones or in your case, where someone has bought the genuine Audi arms because the retro fit ones were not available.

John


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> They look like the factory fitted Aerotwin ones or in your case, where someone has bought the genuine Audi arms because the retro fit ones were not available.
> 
> John


John

I bought them some time ago, not from Audi, but they were not in any packaging and were only described as 'the latest'. I will need to change the blades before long so it looks like I will be getting the Audi product. There has been a lot of different descriptions on here and I have never been quite sure as to what arm and blade is being referred to.

Joe


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

bobdabuilda said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > good pics and info
> ...


guilty, i skipped and looked at the last page update on the pics


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*PERFORMANCE UPDATE:*

I went on the N. Wales cruise today and it was raining rather a lot :roll: .

Verdict - excellent!

No juddering or missed areas. The blades seemed to hug the screen quite nicely and operate smoothly and quietly. There was no lifting off at speed either - although I don't need to use them at speed because of the Rain Wizard. The most I tend to use windscreen wipers is intermitent at low speeds :wink: .

If I remember I'll ring up the supplier and see if they want to set up a group buy on these. A bit late for me and bobdabuilda though :roll: .


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

John- I am already on the case with the group buy....will need a rough idea of numbers and then I can give all forum members the details.....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bobdabuilda said:


> John- I am already on the case with the group buy....will need a rough idea of numbers and then I can give all forum members the details.....


OK - I'll leave it up to you. I did ask them in the comments on the order but they might not have noticed that. One thing that might make it difficult though, is that they don't take orders over the phone so it had to be done through the website which means they'd have to take the time to set it up. Their setup and delivery seems pretty slick.

If they can't, there's always that UK based ebay seller which was cheaper by the postage amount Â£27 all in: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ROVER75-BOSCH-RET ... dZViewItem.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

cheers John I will let them know.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

am i to late for a set of these wipers ???

cheers

D


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nooooooo.... Nobody has set up the group buy yet and you could just order anyway. Depends if you want a group buy discount or not and don't mind waiting for it to be set up.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

nope- goto group buys section and the info you need is there.


----------



## Lil Romeo (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone else have Rover on the box of their Bosch Aero wipers?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, the box has a Rover application listed but it fits the right hand drive TT as I can confirm. The part number on the box should be AR550S which matches 550mm drivers side 530mm passenger side.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Just fitted mine this morning, very simple (thanks to John-H's instructions  ).

For peace of mind I laid a sheet of foam rubber on the screen
just in case I knocked a wiper arm down.

Another tip is to put your old type blades away safely somewhere
so that when in 25 years time the only TT's that are in demand are those is 'original condition' - you can re-fit them :wink: 
(see John-H's 823745th post in 2032 on how to re-fit :lol: :lol: )

One thing I do want to watch is the passenger side 'overhang' at the point where the blade no longer touches the screen when at rest.
I wonder if over time, a crease in the rubber might form there :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> Just fitted mine this morning, very simple (thanks to John-H's instructions  ).
> 
> For peace of mind I laid a sheet of foam rubber on the screen
> just in case I knocked a wiper arm down.
> ...


You are a tease! :lol:

With the crease thing... it's only the same as the old wipers :wink:


----------



## Mike TT (Jun 5, 2006)

I also bought a pair off this link and yes, mine too had the Rover reference but it does not appear to matter.

They are excellent. I have this type fitted as standard on my Polo and these work just as well.

Many thanks for sorting this offer out. 8)


----------



## maxdude (Oct 8, 2006)

do these fit post 2002 TTC, ie facelift ??? :? :?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Yes they do. Mine is 2002 facelift.


----------



## kahunatt (Feb 22, 2007)

Lil Romeo said:


> Does anyone else have Rover on the box of their Bosch Aero wipers?


yes but they fit fine, put mine on yesterday wiper arms and wiper lengths are just probably the same on the rover 75.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

So having been caught out with wipers, I thought I should contribute. So John's great little guide on the bosche aerotwin wipers is really helpful. However I think that the wiper arm design changed with the facelift (open to correction if this isn't the case but the only explaintion I can think of to make it different.) As a result it doesn't have the Hook design required for the AR21U and AR22U described in John's guide. instead it has a pin design which is slotted through the centre of the body of the blade. The codes for the bosche aerotwin with this design are AM21U and AM22U. I will update this post shortly with some photos of the wipers and the arm.  Photos now added. they seem to start at the end. If you scroll to the bottom and work up there in order.


----------

